# Totally irrelevant posts here!



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Feel free to post what ever goofiness you may be feeling to night, whether it be due to it just being Friday, cabin fever, or Miller time , lets have some fun.

I am in such a strange mood these days,

hahahahahahaha

I'll get us started:


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

There are six unidentified flying objects over Abilene now...they do not know what they are....have stayed in one spot for quite awhile now...interesting...

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...7453171390.202210.124405571390&type=1&theater


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

If they have stayed in one spot, can it still be considered 'flying'?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

They have been seen before, but cannot be identified..they are sometimes in a triangle...weird...


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

oh that is too cool, but where is DHS?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

​My day has been filled w/ circular arguments that always end up right back where I started.
I have decided to call it 'exercise' and count it as calories burned.:thumb:
Seems like the problems of the whole world will not be solved by me tonight after all. <sigh>
I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Crazy? I was crazy once. They locked me in a rubber room. The walls had worms and they tickled. It drove me crazy. Crazy? I was crazy once. They locked me in a rubber room. The walls had worms and they tickled. It drove me crazy. Crazy? I was crazy once. They locked me in a rubber room. The walls had worms and they tickled. It drove me crazy. Crazy? I was crazy once. They locked me in a rubber room. The walls had worms and they tickled. It drove me crazy. Crazy? I was crazy once. They locked me in a rubber room. The walls had worms and they tickled. It drove me crazy. Crazy? I was crazy once. They locked me in a rubber room. The walls had worms and they tickled. It drove me crazy.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

One light has been fading in and out and then disappearing. There are NO planes or anything from Dyess AFB...so glad they are getting this on tape..they have been trying to record these for a long, long time, and here is the proof that these light do exist ....people are not making this up....


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Granny, are they like the ones down by Stephenville or DeLeon or wherever it was last year?


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

I think its odd that I have a fly buzzing around in my house in the middle of winter.

where did it come from ? ~ shrugges shoulders ~


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Don't think so....think those were were seen lower in the Atmosphere,above the trees, also could not be expained...this is interesting to say the least..Many...MANY..years ago when we were stationed at Glasgow, Montana, had some similar happenings, we were told they were just reflections on the clouds from far away places.....


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

GrannyG said:


> There are six unidentified flying objects over Abilene now...they do not know what they are....have stayed in one spot for quite awhile now...interesting...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...7453171390.202210.124405571390&type=1&theater


My question would be what is that great big huge thing that's not lighted up? It's got an unusual shape to it. Is it a cam reflection of some type? Located on that screen near the top left.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

It's not a blimp, is it? Do blimps even exist anymore? I haven't seen one in years, but I remember years back the Goodyear blimp would hover over stadiums and events and there would be a row of lights down the side of it, along with a marquee that had messages scroll across it. It was pretty quiet, too. But like I said, I haven't seen one in years.


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

Six hours ago, I listened to two guys at work talking. Well, one of them was talking and the other was just listening - for about ten minutes. He was bragging on Obama and what a great job he is doing. I didn't say anything but I about chocked on my Moon Pie a couple of times.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have a mosquito in my bedroom. Mosquitoes in January.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Yum, celery sticks, carrot sticks, grape tomatoes, green trees and white clouds and munching my way through all of it at 3 in the morning.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

When skin your pet snake, then fry it, do you have parts that aren't edible??


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

When there are five chickens and four pigs in the same pen, how many legs do you have??


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

uncle Will in In. said:


> When there are five chickens and four pigs in the same pen, how many legs do you have??


I only have 2. How many do you have?


----------



## breestephens (Oct 29, 2008)

Coffee? Coffee? Why is my coffee not ready? and my paper towel where is my paper towel to wipe coffee off my computer screen while I read all the new posts on HT.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Heated car seats make great pizza keeper warmers for the drive home.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I like pie.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Wonder if I caught a varmint last night? Oppps!!! Guess not, forgot to set it......... grrrrr


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

There is a Native American Festival in Sarasota this weekend. Think we are going to take darling Nina.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

My dogs decided it would be fun to antagonize a skunk last night in the backyard and now the whole house smells like skunk. I heard them barking but didn't know it was skunk season yet.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Shygal said:


> Heated car seats make great pizza keeper warmers for the drive home.


hahahaha the first time I discovered heated car seats was an uncomfortable expirience! I got in my buddies SUV, we were going hiking/climbing in the U.P. I've never ridden in his vehicle before. So I'm sitting there, in shotgun, and I start feeling like my bum is on fire.:hrm: I didn't know WHAT was going on....I started squirming. Seeing if it was just me....finially I decide it could not be me and I asked why the seat was so hot...


lol

I don't have cars with fancy things like that.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

DaleK said:


> I like pie.


Me too. i realllllly like it.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

hillbillygal said:


> My dogs decided it would be fun to antagonize a skunk last night in the backyard and now the whole house smells like skunk. I heard them barking but didn't know it was skunk season yet.


I'm trying not to laugh........and I've very very glad I have a dog that seems to never want to chase critters.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Why does my darling husband give me all his debits _except_ the gas ones that don't show up in the account until they've cleared? Sigh. After 30 years you'd think I'd be used to it...


----------



## BFFhiredman (Mar 24, 2005)

Keep forgetting to post my recent experience with a Japanese Lady Bug. (the stinky ones) This a good spot. Put a bowl of leftover soup in the microwave and put the plastic cover over it to reduce splattering. Happy wife syndrome... Didn't see the LB until I's hit the start button. It was outside the cover so the soup was safe. Ah ha I thought. Great experiment. How long will the bug last? Will it go the entire 3 minutes? It flexed it's wings several times and flew around a while then perched on top of the cover. When the door opened after 3 minutes out it flew. Now I'm keeping my eyes open for a strain of very tuff Lady Bugs that may take over the world.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

The other day I caught DH building some electronic components on top of one of my cutting boards at his desk. I razzed him about using my cutting board for that. He shrugged and said "it's okay honey, this is the one we used to use for chopping off chicken heads". :teehee: Needless to say I lost that argument.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Years ago when Bush was in office I went to visit someone near Kennebunkport. We hung out on the deck and noticed 3 hovering lights over the ocean spread out into a triangle, gently blinking on and off. They were larger than stars and gave the impression of being at the same height as aircraft, without noise and without motion. Of course we joked about UFO's - which they were, considering they were unidentified - but considering the location, we thought they might be some sort of low-hovering satellites put up for surveillance. We never did find out.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

this is a really great saturday morning thread! 

speaking of heated seats, here's one. long ago at a party (that dates it for sure! I no longer 'party') anyhow, me and my pals went to the loo. take a seat and OH!! now, I wasn't a big drinker but dang, that seat felt warm, almost hot?!! na. i'm loosing it. I say nothing for fear of being hauled off. my friend sits and by the look on her face I know that it weren't me, that toilet it hot?!!! 

find out that somehow their hot water heater and the toilet were somehow mixed up and yes, the toilet had hot water. (now I think about the bill, then I thought how nice, a warm potty in the mornings!)


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

NickieL said:


> hahahaha the first time I discovered heated car seats was an uncomfortable expirience! I got in my buddies SUV, we were going hiking/climbing in the U.P. I've never ridden in his vehicle before. So I'm sitting there, in shotgun, and I start feeling like my bum is on fire.:hrm: I didn't know WHAT was going on....I started squirming. Seeing if it was just me....finially I decide it could not be me and I asked why the seat was so hot...
> 
> 
> lol
> ...



did you pee on yourself? kind of like when you are sleeping and someone puts one of your hands in cold water and the other in warm water?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

the text message noise on my phone sounds like a cat in heat


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

DaleK said:


> I like pie.


I was sooo going to say that!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Earthquake season is coming up...when DD was little she came home from school telling me it was earthquake season. The next day we had the Nisqually quake.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

The ring tone on my cell phone is a goat baaahing.

I should be working right now...but I'm not.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

OMG! You guys are a hoot!! Next time I'm up late (which is way to often lately) I'm going to come play here!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my heated car seats came in real handy today. i'd love to have a warm potty in the morning. ~Georgia


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I think you can get heated toilet seats.


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

Random rhetorical question: Why does the cat clamber up into my lap every time I am on the computer, and then get mad when I have to prop my hands on her to type?


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey, don't blame me for what you read when you just skim these posts!


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Two weeks ago I decided to clean out the fridge & made a salad with some rather tired-looking lettuce, leftover cottage cheese & some mysterious fat-free ranch dressing. Tasted a bit odd, but I chalked it up to the not-my-usual dressing. 
By the next morning, my stomach had decided that none of the above was acceptable and sent it back with prejudice. I told DH what I'd eaten & he said I'd hit the "Trifecta of stupid" and I had to agree.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

When you get a political survey over the phone tell them you are a Native American & see what happens.They hung up on DH!!!!


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I saw a hawk hovering in mid air today, I wondered if it was a glitch in the game of life.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok, dirty little confession time.


do you know those hostess pudding pies?!

When I was a kid, my grandma would buy us kids one once in a while as a treat to share.

Well.....I haven't had any in many years....

I just ate one.

Tottally not good for me, but I HAD TO


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

One bright day in the middle of night
two dead boys got up to fight.
Back to back they faced each other
drew their swords and shot each other.
A deaf policeman heard this noise
came and got the two dead boys.
If you don't believe my lie is true
ask the blind man he saw it too.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Ah ha, IID... you're one of those!

I found this in my German great-grandfather's box of stuff:

Dear Samer:
Vell, I guess you von't be seeing me so seldom as usual sometimes anymore. I'm moving down behind der old mill-stream. Do you remember der old mill-stream? Do you so vell remember how we used to get together every day sometimes once in a while by-and-by? Der last time ve met seems like it vas only day after tomorrow. I hope you vill live longer than ever und never die again. If you may happen 'round der old mill-stream again once, go up and see me. I think it's gonna rain awhile ago. I thought I heard it thunder pretty soon. Vell, if I don't see you some more, hello!
Heinie


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm addicted to diet Coke.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I like farting crowded in elevators.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I have a mosquito in my bedroom. Mosquitoes in January.


There's a mosquito in my bathroom right now. I'm hoping the kitten, Possum, gets it. She got a HUGE spider the other night in the den.

Speaking of possums...


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> The ring tone on my cell phone is a goat baaahing.
> 
> I should be working right now...but I'm not.


The ring tone on my cell phone is a rooster crowing.

And I should be working right now...but I'm not, just like every other day that goes by.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I think I'm running away Monday and Tuesday to somewhere with old forests and new bookstores. 

We have mosquitoes and a plague of tree frogs. However, the mosquitoes are so big I don't know if the frog or the skeeter would win! Almost eerie at night to hear the frog's singing all around, but being unable to see most of them.

I am supposed to go to Sam's tonight. Don't wanna, probably not gonna. So there.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Went to the Tough Mudder run today to take pictures of my son running 12 miles and negotiating the very difficult obstacle course. His team wore nice white shirts and shorts. They were not white when they finished.

One team wore only cammo jock straps. Yes, I have a picture, but I don't think you want me to post it.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

*warning* semi gross content.



InvalidID said:


> I like farting crowded in elevators.


Love it!

I have a friend who naturally has toxic flatulence with a very long hang time. Introduce some deviled eggs into the situation and it is beyond description. (I used to make deviled eggs at every barbecue just to drive his wife crazy)

I always wanted to win the lottery for the sole purpose of booking transatlantic flights in first/business class after feeding him a dozen deviled eggs. 

I don't get out much, lol.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

It's Saturday night and my wife and I went out to dinner with a group of friends. Melt in your mouth Prime Rib. YUM!!


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

hintonlady said:


> *warning* semi gross content.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 An old biker friend that has since passed used to eat Sheba cat food at the bar. Called it catee` or something. The farts... man they'd blind you. He'd then look for the smoothest looking d-bag working his game on a woman and pass by. Nothing ruins a mans game like a woman thinking he's hiding biological weapons...


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

DH was just laying on the sofa watching Xtreme sports, with the chee hwah hwah sleeping in his lap. Suddenly the dog jumped up and leapt off the sofa. DH tried to blame it on the dog but the dog knew better.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

my great dane farted in her own mouth once. then she made yucky face and shook her head and left the room. by far one of my funniest memories of all time.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I admit, I may have let one out today.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Not me. Never. Ever. :nanner:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

My dog Darcy has the toots...she tries to hang on to them, but they squeeze out. When it happens (and it happens several times a day) she will look at us and grin real big. Makes me laugh every time.

When our dog Drake lets one rip (the silent but deadly kind) I never laugh. I just head up wind of him!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Bessie always acts surprised by her own toots. Nigel, my JRT loves South Park.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I cut my toe nails today~~


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I cut mine last night. 

Dropped the toenail clippers in the toilet too and had to fish them out. 

Also managed to get a dishcloth stuck in the garbage disposal.

It's still there.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a bunch of dried fruit in a bowl soaking....I'm makeing fruit cake tomorrow.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

When we were stationed in Germany a friend and mine were driving around. All of a sudden we realized that there were no more cars on the road, just people walking around. We realized we had gotten on the walkplatz somehow. (like an outdoor mall) We took the first road leading off the walkplatz and ended up in stop and go traffic, only to realize it was a drive through for a bank. No place to turn off either, so we had to drive all the way up there. We did wave at the tellers as we drove by. 

Another time, while stationed in New Mexico, another friend and I drove to Texas to visit another friend and got lost. Next thing we knew there was a sign that said, "Welcome to Mexico". We had to drive into Mexico, turn around and come back to Texas.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't talked to my mom in over a year, or so says my FB email. Maybe I should say hi, one of us has a birthday coming up though I forget who.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm 58 and female. 128 pounds.

I want to do this:
http://warriordash.com/register2011_central_texas.php


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I want to be 128 pounds!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I hate the fabric that jeans are made out of these days. I guess I'm between sizes or something. When I put my pants on in the morning they fit awesome. By the end of the day the darn things stretch out and are practically falling off of me.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Early morning snack here of blueberries, strawberries and apple slices.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

soulsurvivor said:


> Early morning snack here of blueberries, strawberries and apple slices.


Sounds yummy. I had granola with vanilla flavored soy milk. 

This insomnia is going to kill me. :stars:


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I hope you can find some relief. I know with young children to take care of this all night and early morning routine I'm on just wouldn't cut the mustard. I'm lucky too that I have no obligations to a work schedule.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh, it is the middle of the night. Yawn I hear a rooster crowing, he thinks it is morning.


----------



## renee o'neill (May 10, 2002)

Invalid id I learned that poem in 2nd grade not sure why or why I can still remember it...


----------



## renee o'neill (May 10, 2002)

have not slept more then 4hrs a day for at least 2 months now..


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

renee o'neill said:


> have not slept more then 4hrs a day for at least 2 months now..


Yikes, that hurts 

had to do that for over a year, on purpose! When we had only the one car, 3 hours of sleep a day, and it wasn't even strait sleep  Finially we were able to get a second car so we could start sleeping normally but it took a long while to get back into regular sleep habits. It was really messing us up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been offered a high paying job as a spelling nazi on internet forums. I can't deside eff I shuld take it. Or not.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

In a typical full-blown sinus infection like I have now, what would the volume of "sinus fluid" be that one gets rid of during the duration?

I think I'm starting on my secound gallon!
:ashamed:


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I'm 58 and female. 128 pounds.


I'm 58 and female and weighed 128 pounds at birth.
:lookout:


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I hate the term "bling" with a bloody, raging passion.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Ravenlost said:


> The ring tone on my cell phone is a rooster crowing.
> 
> And I should be working right now...but I'm not, just like every other day that goes by.


I have no idea what the ring tone is on my cell phone. I keep it in my pocket and it vibrates before it rings. So it usually scares me enough I scream and don't hear it ring!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

my ringtone is hip hop chickens right now. I change it periodically.

My daughter texted me, and my cats in heat text sound is very loud. Guess where we were? The LIBRARY!


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

I found out a different way to get food for chickens............


Shoot grasshoppers with b b guns.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I stepped in warm pee this morning


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

renee o'neill said:


> Invalid id I learned that poem in 2nd grade not sure why or why I can still remember it...


 I bet I did too. I don't remember where I heard it or why it stuck with me.

Also, I drank far too much rum last night. 33 is too old to party like a rock star....


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

InvalidID said:


> I bet I did too. I don't remember where I heard it or why it stuck with me.
> 
> Also, I drank far too much rum last night. 33 is too old to party like a rock star....


No it isn't lol


:buds:


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

omg, that is freaky


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

NickieL said:


> No it isn't lol
> 
> 
> :buds:


 Ha! I guess you might be right, I survived after all.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

InvalidID said:


> Ha! I guess you might be right, I survived after all.


Now...the recovery time might be longer.....so it's not recomended to party during the work week at your age


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

renee o'neill said:


> have not slept more then 4hrs a day for at least 2 months now..


I have done that for years. Eventually you will gain weight and get cranky to everyone you meet. Then you will resort to taking two benadryl before bed and have two sitting on the night stand with a glass of water for when you wake up after 4 hours. Then that second dose will give you another 2 hours, because you have already slept 4 hours and even benadry can't get another 4 out of you. But two more is better than none. And none of it is REM sleep so none of it really counts as sleep, only rest. And tomorrow we start again! Yay.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

chickenmommy said:


> Then you will resort to taking two benadryl before bed and have two sitting on the night stand with a glass of water for when you wake up after 4 hours. Then that second dose will give you another 2 hours, because you have already slept 4 hours and even benadry can't get another 4 out of you.


I could have written that exactly a few years ago, that was the dose, the rate and the sleep amount!!! No matter what, I couldn't catch up on sleep and was feeling disembodied. My head started to ache but not like a normal headache - hard to describe. I started feeling like I was going to die and it turned out I was overdosing even though I was following directions! You can take every 4-6 hours, but takes a good 12 for each dose to get out of your system, which meant that after a month I was hyperloaded! No wonder I felt like I couldn't get enough sleep, I was medicating myself into oblivion!

After 2 days of withdrawal and of being put on a mild medication, all of a sudden I was FINE. So be careful with the benedryl!


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

chickenmommy said:


> I have done that for years. Eventually you will gain weight and get cranky to everyone you meet. Then you will resort to taking two benadryl before bed and have two sitting on the night stand with a glass of water for when you wake up after 4 hours. Then that second dose will give you another 2 hours, because you have already slept 4 hours and even benadry can't get another 4 out of you. But two more is better than none. And none of it is REM sleep so none of it really counts as sleep, only rest. And tomorrow we start again! Yay.



BTDT got the tshirt (I do hate that saying, but sometimes it just fits). I switched to Sominex (generic, only half a tab) when the Benadryl quit working, and I didn't want to take one of the prescription pills, and it seemed to work better for me. Retirement was the only true cure though.

We have to quit going to the local auction...I keep buying things I don't need.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I was interrupted when I started to type a response yesterday to BFFhiredman's comment re: ladybugs in Indiana. They certainly are prolific, strong and indestructible in Indiana! Who would have know that 3 mins in a microwave couldn't even do one in?!

Re: more recent insomnia posts. You have my sympathy. Been having trouble with a knee lately that keeps me from sleeping through my husband's snoring the way I used to be able to. This could be the death of us...


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

We still have stinkbugs inside the house. I do not think they will ever die. I am worried that the toilet will back up with stinkbugs and explode.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't suffer from insomnia, but sometimes I do have dreams that are so vivid they are exhausting...stupid cat dreams.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I have to pee so often, DH says I must have a bladder the size of a peanut. 
I told him uterus gets in the way.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Night before last I had a dream that I was having a conversation with my mom about something that happened in a dream I had the night before. I don't think I've ever had dreams that overlapped like that before.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I once dreamt I was up in quebec, and that everyone was speaking French. I don't know a single word in french and i'd never been around anyone who did speak it but in the dream, the people were speaking it and there were subtitles like on tv lol!


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I had a dream once that I couldn't read. There was a message in a box that would answer all of life's questions and I found it....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think using a neti pot is an essential life skill.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

My wife, daughter and I were cutting the rug earlier tonight in the kitchen after supper.

Did anyone else know that if you pull a clean Fiesta coffee cup off the shelf, and set your iPhone in it with the speaker end at the bottom of the cup, it acts as an excellent amplifier?

Sure, it isn't theater quality, but it is surprising loud.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

tallpines said:


> I cut my toe nails today~~


I cut one of the dogs toenails today. She is terrified (a rescue pup, of course) so it's a family affair. My 19 yr old holds her, the 13 yr old and 11 yr old distract her with pettings and I clip away. 


I am finding it hard to NOT go play in the dirt. These warm days are KILLIN' me.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm listening to Adele's "Rolling in the Deep". May go find a rug and cut it.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

If you think you're having a bad day....I put my bra on backwards this morning and it fit 

Okay, just kidding.......that was a lie. 

I'm 47 and also 128 lbs. YAY for the 128 lb'er's.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I've actually fallen out of bed because there were so many dogs and cats in it.

Before I found out my DIL was having a girl I bought a lot of neutral green and yellow baby things at Goodwill.

Now they tell me DIL loathes the color yellow. SIGH...guess I'll have lots of yellow baby things in my mom's big yard sale next October.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

When I have my cell phone in my hand and it rings, It startles me and I throw my phone. Not good.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Our 19 lb dog hogs the bed. Truly a talented creature.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

beccachow said:


> I hate the term "bling" with a bloody, raging passion.


Not as much as I hate the word "swag". I have WAYYYYYY too many teenagers on my Facebook list. I swear, every time I see a post about how much "swag" someone has, I type out a filthy, evil response, and then have to delete and censor myself. Ohhhh, it's so hard.

These kids don't even realize that 5 years from now, "swag" will be meaningless, and they'll all look like idiots for thinking they had any.

When I was little, "swag" and "schwag" had NOTHING to do with your clothes or how cool you thought you were. (Newsflash, kids... You're not cool! You've stolen a word and made it LAME!)

Ohhhhh, swag. I despise you. We cannot be friends and I'm sick of hearing about you. You just serve to illustrate how people have raised their kids to be self-important morons these days, and it makes me sad.


----------



## Jalopy (Feb 23, 2008)

SWAG=Scientific Wild A!! Guess :drum:


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Things you might hear around my place... at 3AM- "Mom! The dog won't let me have the bed back!"


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I started my day by stepping in a pile of warm dog poo barefoot, having a lukewarm shower, and realizing that I was out of toothpaste so using my daughter's Princess Bubble Gum flavored stuff. And that was before 5:30am. I am quivering in the corner at work, scared to death of what is going to happen next.

PS: bubble gun toothpaste and coffee=epic fail.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm sick of the cold. I'm sick of being cold. It's days like this, when you are under 5 blankets, the house is 68 degrees, hubby is so warm next to you that steam rolls off him at times and your still cold, that you wonder how stupid it was to move where its cold, sigh...


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Isnt swag a type of curtain?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

beccachow said:


> I started my day by stepping in a pile of warm dog poo barefoot, having a lukewarm shower, and realizing that I was out of toothpaste so using my daughter's Princess Bubble Gum flavored stuff. And that was before 5:30am. I am quivering in the corner at work, scared to death of what is going to happen next.
> 
> PS: bubble gun toothpaste and coffee=epic fail.


Bad day for you but I had to laugh. :hysterical:

I am watching Bob the Builder and enjoying it. :shocked:


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

:shocked: For a change I slept all night. Now what?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Open your eyes?


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

soulsurvivor said:


> :shocked: For a change I slept all night. Now what?


Oh my gosh, me too. Lots of dreams but still a little tired from the sleepless nights that came before.


Going to town for an appointment today. Soooo excited to get out, feel the sun, see some countryside and listen to the radio. Did I mention I have a babysitter? :dance:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

DD's dog pretends to need to go out at 3 a.m..

The second she stands up, he jumps back into her warm bed space.

SMART DOG!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I though a swag was a type of curtain. Boy am I out of the loop.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I thought it was carpet...no thats shag..


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Swag sounds too much like drag. Whatever happened to neat words like hip, bip and bob?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Swag is a type of lamp, popular in the late 60's, early 70's. Schwag is the little goodies you get from venders at an expo. Swig is a big ol' pull off a bottle of whiskey


----------



## Homely (Aug 22, 2007)

My college guy younger brother introduced me to the term "swag." It appears to be short for swagger, at least the way he uses it. He likes to pretend to be street.
At least people stopped saying "jiggy."


----------



## Homely (Aug 22, 2007)

Maybe that was too relevant. I know the theme songs to far too many cartoons. I can draw a ninja turtle.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=schwag




> *schwag*
> adj. Term used to describe low grade marijuana. This type of marijuana is usually brown, seedy, dry. The term is also used by many pot heads to describe anything that is low grade.
> noun. low grade marijuana


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

hintonlady said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=schwag


And where is it that they call that swag? We always had a different name for it, usually dirt weed.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am having trouble finding time to paint my toenails.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Capt Quirk said:


> And where is it that they call that swag? We always had a different name for it, usually dirt weed.


My friends used to call it that all the time. It was back when I lived in AZ.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I am finding it harder to paint my toe-nails.....YIKES!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I may be spending too much time in HT.

Today, while playing words with friends, I used the word "M A N G L E S".


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

NickieL said:


> I may be spending too much time in HT.
> 
> Today, while playing words with friends, I used the word "M A N G L E S".


"Mangles", what I do when butchering chickens...


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I made a huge pot of chicken vegetable soup, and ate so much (two big bowls) my belly feels like a fishbowl. It was sooooo good


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I am working 15 hrs today. Can someone sleep some for me? Ugh.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Our Little Farm said:


> I am working 15 hrs today. Can someone sleep some for me? Ugh.


Consider it done


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I bought some Mott's brand apple juice on sale last week.

This is the Mott's Natural Fresh Pressed juice, and it tastes *great.*


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

NickieL said:


> I stepped in warm pee this morning





Alice In TX/MO said:


> I think using a neti pot is an essential life skill.


Does that help prevent stepping in warm pee in the morning.

Snort.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

I can't bring myself to do a nasal douche...


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Shygal said:


> Heated car seats make great pizza keeper warmers for the drive home.


That is AWESOME! I need to rememeber that! Not that I have heated seats but I have one of those pluggy inny kind of seat warmers.. oh never mind.. well, i might as well use it for pizza!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Capt Quirk said:


> I can't bring myself to do a nasal douche...


that was an image I could have done without


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

On another note.
I have about 7 books that I have started reading. Will I EVER find the time to finish any ONE of them? Somehow I doubt it. Yet I keep buying more from the thrift store. Stupid thrift store and those stupid buy one get one free sales!!:bash:


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> that was an image I could have done without


Sorry


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Capt Quirk said:


> Sorry


I laughed milk through my nose


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

NickieL said:


> I laughed milk through my nose


A dairy douche?


Oops, sorry again...


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am having trouble finding time to paint my toenails.


that hit my funnybone and still laughing here. That was my college roommates favorite excuse to not study for final exams.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

You guys have made me laugh out loud, *again*. Good night.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I just looked up neti pot. I will never be the same again.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

In my dreams, things that are written down that i have to read in my dream never say what they are supposed to. 

Say i dreamed someone handed me a report card, instead of classes and grades it would really just be a white piece of paper with words written all over it that make no sense like 

"Overcoat bike nonsense happiness incandescent overload squidgy squealer scuba diver handle bar..." and so on all over the page. lol. 

That's what my brain does to paper in my dream puts any and every word all over it. dreamed i was reading a book once and actually read some of the pages in my dream but it was all just random words.... i remember thinking in my dream. "this make no sense...."


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Capt Quirk said:


> I can't bring myself to do a nasal douche...


Me either. I'd probably drown.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I doubt that I could do one of those netti douchy things either.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The saying that helps me get through the ridiculous onslaught of news....

If I cannot effect it or direct it, I accept it.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

A slice of pizza is probably not the best choice I could have made for breakfast


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Shygal said:


> A slice of pizza is probably not the best choice I could have made for breakfast


Homemade WW crust with Farmer's cheese and Romano/Parmesan would qualify nutritionally.

Other considerations.....?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Consider it done


 Thank you. 

I thought a swag was the piece of curtain material or rope that held back a curtain. LOL


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Shygal said:


> A slice of pizza is probably not the best choice I could have made for breakfast


How about an egg? Like a cadbury cream egg. 

No, I don't have one, but do WANT one, which is weird cause I don't even like chocolate that much. :shrug:


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

beccachow said:


> I just looked up neti pot. I will never be the same again.


You see it like I do, eh?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

lemon muffins
chocolate brownies
Coffee. 

Kitchen smells great!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Capt Quirk said:


> You see it like I do, eh?


The visuals are getting better and better by the minute.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Maybe someone will come up with another one of those commercials?

"Mom, do you douche? NOSE douche? Daughter, you bet I do!"


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

LFG...I can see it now..."Mom, do you ever smell not so fresh?" "Sure. All the time. Here, try this..."


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

thats so funny! you should get a copyright, quick!:lock:


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Not so hungry anymore.....


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

One time at band camp...


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Dark outside. Beautiful clear night. Lot's of stars. Perfect for walking.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I took a shower, then put on my jeans and there was a fresh washed 5$ bill in the pocket. Yay me!:nanner:


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm going to make some Kung Pao chicken for my birthday... mmm and maybe some crispy orange beef and some fried rice. Maybe I won't wait for my birthday....


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Mmm. Sounds good Invalid. Happy Birthday for whenever it is. 

One of my socks has a 2 holes in it. 
Darn it.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

You guys, I just finished reading the most heart-wrenching, most inspiring book ever!

You guys HAVE to go get a copy. It's a real keeper. Brought tears to my eyes. It will give you such a sence of releaf when you get finished reading it.

It's called "The Yellow River"

the author is a Mr. I. P. Freely.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I have a sock with a hole in the top. Its from when I speared my foot with a garden claw thru the top of my leather boot two summers ago. Lotta good steel tips did me that time!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

That book can be found at the library right next to:
"Rusty Bed Springs"
by 
I.P. Knightly


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Speaking of rivers... our yard is flooded. I am very happy. Why am I happy about a flooded yard? Because of the drought that devistated our state last year. I want all the rain we can get. "How high's the water mama? Two feet high and risin'. How high's the water mama? She said it's two feet high and risin'. We can make it to the road in a homemade boat cuz' it's the only thing we got left that'll float, it's already over all the wheat and oats, two feet high and risin'. 

I think that's how the lyrics go.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I have powdered donuts hidden in one of my cabinets. Or a leass I dif haf em. *munch munch*


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

How strange you mention hiding goodies.. I actually, seriously, factually hid an eclair the other day. I've never hidden any food in my life. I bought some a while back and they disappeard before I got one and the kids and dh kept telling me how good they were. So when I bought some the other day I hid one for myself. I don't know if to be ashamed or pleased with myself. Well, not true. I was very pleased with myself.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I hid those powdered donuts without a shred of remorse. Yum they were good!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I woke up wanting a nice ripe fresh watermelon! At this time of the year? No way is it happening.
~sigh~


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I've been on a fresh fruit kick for the past week or so. Can't seem to get enough of the grocery version even though it's fake fresh taste. The grape tomatoes do taste better with some veggie dip and I can force it down. 

I think that discussion about how good fresh squeezed orange juice tastes got my taste buds riled up. I keep a big bottle of OJ in the fridge now and it's the first thing I attack when I wake up. I crave anything citrus.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Got 10 kiwi for $2 today! YAY!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I am wondering how people can burn entire national forests to the ground with a flick of an ash, when I cannot light a fire in my fireplace with 10 gallons of lighter fuel, the New York times, and the kitchen table. If you ever want to see paper smolder out without ever catching fire, come to my house.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

:hysterical::happy: That is funny!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

beccachow said:


> I am wondering how people can burn entire national forests to the ground with a flick of an ash, when I cannot light a fire in my fireplace with 10 gallons of lighter fuel, the New York times, and the kitchen table. If you ever want to see paper smolder out without ever catching fire, come to my house.


Wish I was closer.. I have 30+ years of experience on stacking and lighting a wood fire. Sounds as though you don't have a proper draft too.. Loosely position small sticks of kindling in a teepee configuration over 6 or so individually wadded up pieces of newspaper. Light the paper while keeping the draft open until it begins to smoke. Close the door of the stove but keep the dampers open until the kindling ignites and is burning. Add medium pieces of dry wood such as ash or oak to the top of the fire trying not to crush the burn.

Oh, sorry just now realized you're attempting to build a fire in a FIREPLACE. Oh no and you have my sympathies. :ashamed:


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Teepee effect works well for fireplaces too. Add small bits of kindling till you get a good strong fire going then carefully add larger logs. Do not add too much or smother the fire. 

I used braided bits of newspaper for fire starter.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Our Little Farm said:


> Teepee effect works well for fireplaces too. Add small bits of kindling till you get a good strong fire going then carefully add larger logs. Do not add too much or smother the fire.
> 
> I used braided bits of newspaper for fire starter.


How do you make braided bits? I find that if the paper is too tightly compressed then it fails to ignite easily. I take a single sheet of newspaper, twist it into a long shape and fold over and twist the two ends together. Takes only a few seconds to do. It's not pretty perfect but seems to work ok. I'm always open to new and improved ways though.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I take one sheet and fold it over and over into inch wide pieces but still long. Then I add another two done the same and loosely braid. 

My grandmother taught me this. You don't braid it tightly, fold in a zig zag, add kindling in a teepee over the top and light through. We never had fire starters and had a coal fire!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Wish I could show you!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

This sounds like a good idea too!
http://www.ehow.com/how_2192453_firelogs-fire-starters-fire-bricks.html


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Have you ever made firestarters with cardboard egg cartons? Use any combination of sawdust and dryer lint in each cup, pour melted parafin or candle stubs/trimmings into each cup, let it set up and tear apart. Usually only takes one "cup" to start a fire.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

We use firestarters, kindling, paper, a bellows and really dry wood...still half our fires fizzle out. Darn discouraging.

I became a hooker last night...a rug hooker (yes, I know it's an old joke :grin, the first class was fun. Supplies are expensive though, have to figure out how to build myself a rug hoop.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I had a light bulb moment today.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

NickieL
What is that on your avatar?
Sushi?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

tallpines said:


> NickieL
> What is that on your avatar?
> Sushi?


Hahaha that is a bunny in a crock pot with veggies


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I've decided I don't care for the taste and texture of raw broccoli. I went looking for a good broccoli soup recipe that didn't use chicken stock and this is what I'm going to make tomorrow for lunch:

[YOUTUBE]hzJFnu_T4Us[/YOUTUBE]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzJFnu_T4Us[/ame]

I'll let you know how it is with swiss cheese.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

soulsurvivor said:


> I've decided I don't care for the taste and texture of raw broccoli. I went looking for a good broccoli soup recipe that didn't use chicken stock and this is what I'm going to make tomorrow for lunch:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]hzJFnu_T4Us[/YOUTUBE]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzJFnu_T4Us
> ...


I don't have to watch the video to know whose face is hiding behind the play button.

I LOVE Gordon Ramsey. I just found a series of his I didn't know about on netflix. It's called best restaurant and it's a competition between the best restaurants in the UK.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

my mom made me a greeting card with a cardinal drawn on the front. It has glittery eye. She sent it just to say she missed me. My mom is great.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

while looking in the freezer today I found an ice cream bucket full of frozen locusts that I saved for the chickens and forgot about.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

beccachow said:


> I am wondering how people can burn entire national forests to the ground with a flick of an ash, when I cannot light a fire in my fireplace with 10 gallons of lighter fuel, the New York times, and the kitchen table. If you ever want to see paper smolder out without ever catching fire, come to my house.


I am sorry to make 'light' of your fire starting problem...but your post is so witty!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

hintonlady said:


> I don't have to watch the video to know whose face is hiding behind the play button.
> 
> I LOVE Gordon Ramsey. I just found a series of his I didn't know about on netflix. It's called best restaurant and it's a competition between the best restaurants in the UK.


I can't say that I have ever watched his shows, and pretty well avoid him in general. Just the commercials alone make me dislike him. In a place with hot pans and sharp knives, it would not be in his best interest to speak to me, as he does to his kitchen help. Nope, not at all.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Capt Quirk said:


> I can't say that I have ever watched his shows, and pretty well avoid him in general. Just the commercials alone make me dislike him. In a place with hot pans and sharp knives, it would not be in his best interest to speak to me, as he does to his kitchen help. Nope, not at all.


He is a mean ole kitchen diva, that's for sure. In the british versions of his shows he has an amazing ability to use obscenities in the most creative ways. He is so good at his job that most people end up appreciating him even after the abuse. i guess I get a kick out of his larger than life John Wayne attitude. :grin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

The real reason that weebles wobble is because they drink way too much. In my town, they refuse to sell alcohol to weebles. Dern weebles. Nobody likes them. much.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I want a can of sardines. Love them on crackers.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I ate hot and spicy sardines two days ago. I can only eat them when DH is gone the whole day. He abhors canned fish. They were delicious!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I ate hot and spicy sardines two days ago. I can only eat them when DH is gone the whole day. He abhors canned fish. They were delicious!


Cat food. Ugh! My boys love it though. 

I shut my finger in a heavy barn door. It was windy and slammed shut on it. Finger nail looks painted! Hurts like ....well, lots.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

We take time to read a story during schooling. We just finished, Leak Pike Ridge. The kids loved the story. Except the dog died in the end. I didn't like that, so when I read that part, I used a bit of quick creative reading and the dog lived.

During one part, the kid in the book got washed into an underground cave. All he had to eat was a can of sardines. My kids had never ate sardines. So I bought a can and we ate them while finishing the book. My oldest boy loved them. My middle son bravely tried them, but decided he didn't care for them. For some reason, he was convinced they weren't cooked.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

probably because they are whole and look just dead.
I made microwave chocolate cake with dark chocolate mega chips, honey and whole raw cranberries. yum!


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

You can make a cake in a microwave? Tell me more.......

Off to google microwave cakes..


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I stepped in dog poo,. again. This time outside. It is really in the tread despite being picked and hosed out. I am at work smelling dog poo from my work boots.

On a totally unrelated note, I will be forcing my dogs to wear Depends. Ok, maybe it WAS related somehow.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Note to self, don't follow in Becca's footsteps...


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Becca, I am glad I don't work with you! Phew! That is one smell I can't stand.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> You can make a cake in a microwave? Tell me more.......
> 
> Off to google microwave cakes..


check this scrumptious concoction...http://cookinupnorth.blogspot.com/2011/11/microwave-coffee-cake-in-mug.html


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

OK, here it is.
4 Tablespoons WW flour
3 Tablespoons cocoa
pinch o salt
1 Tablespoon oil
1 egg
3 Tablespoons milk
3 Tablespoons honey, or maple syrup
3 Tablespoons chocolate chips
3 Tablespoons cranberry, blueberry, whatever, best to use frozen

mix WELL

use a double sized coffee cup
3 minutes in the micro

measurements, except the flour, cocoa, egg, and milk are approximate to your taste. 

I have noticed, the chocolate chips tend to migrate towards the bottom of the cup during cooking.

This is two servings, BTW.
I usually eat the whole thing, then feel sick afterwards...every time.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I hate pickles.
There. It's out.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

I hate norovirus.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

and so does everyone in my family.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

scholtefamily said:


> and so does everyone in my family.


Oh dear.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

beccachow said:


> I stepped in dog poo,. again. This time outside. It is really in the tread despite being picked and hosed out. I am at work smelling dog poo from my work boots.
> 
> On a totally unrelated note, I will be forcing my dogs to wear Depends. Ok, maybe it WAS related somehow.


One time at work, I noticed everyone in the office looking at something in my bosses hand. He was wondering where the green felt came from he found on the floor.....................did you know goose poo when dried just right, and stepped in, can look like felt?:yuck:


I said nothing....nooothing!eep: (Yes, I have geese)


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Ew......... *inches away from scholtfamily*


My Dh can eat a whole quart of ice cream in one sitting!


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

THANK YOU!!!!! beaglebiz and lonelyfarmgirl ------- Those look sooooo goood. Now to convince my tummy to hush until I can go shopping to get some ingredients. My world has expanded today!!!!!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Your Welcome!!!

What norovirus?


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Speaking of dog doo...

One time when I was like 8 or so I was out with my dad. I saw some beautiful landscape rocks that were pink with white speckles, they were on a well manicured lawn in front of a business. I said "dad look at these pretty rocks" as I reached for them. They squished...

Now someone else has to tell a really awful emberrassing story!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I have an embarrassing one that involves a waterbed display at Sears, a waterbed with a mirrored bookstand headboard, a crowded store and a tube top. Shoot, I don't really need to add to that, do I?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

ROFL @ Becky!


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

I wore a pair of brand new pants to work that wasn't washed yet and a work buddy had the urge to do a little bar hopping after work. When I got home i realized I never took the sticker or tags off the pants, so now I know how he got his thrills.
One day we were heading to a hardware store and I saw a big booger on the tip of his nose, and guess what, I didn't tell him and he was wondering why people who normally talk to him avoided him. What comes around goes around.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

beccachow said:


> I have an embarrassing one that involves a waterbed display at Sears, a waterbed with a mirrored bookstand headboard, a crowded store and a tube top. Shoot, I don't really need to add to that, do I?


Yes, and pictures please?


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> I want a can of sardines. Love them on crackers.


in mustard. I eat them from the can. then hub stays away cause he says I smell like a cat. secret weapon to stay clear of marital 'duty'. haha!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We call sardines "penguin food." Hubby still eats them.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

beccachow said:


> I have an embarrassing one that involves a waterbed display at Sears, a waterbed with a mirrored bookstand headboard, a crowded store and a tube top. Shoot, I don't really need to add to that, do I?


Dang, I'm glad the coffee that I snorted wasn't hot! :hysterical:


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

HeelSpur said:


> One day we were heading to a hardware store and I saw a big booger on the tip of his nose, and guess what, I didn't tell him and he was wondering why people who normally talk to him avoided him. What comes around goes around.


I do the opposite. I like to tell people they have a little something hanging from their nose when there ISN'T anything there. Most people freak out. Then after they wipe at their nose I'll say that it's still there. It's good for a few laughs.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

It seems to me that an awful lot of people on this site tend to shoot coffee thru their noses. I can't say I've ever done that.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I got a new camera today 

I so want to play with it but I'm at work.

I'm sure I'm going to be posting so many spider....er....interesting pictures soon 


P.S. I have a huge slice of chocolate cake in front of me right now. <----prepping for bikini season.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I heard a robin singing today.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I saw a mosquito in the kitchen today.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I was just watching the Raven's bombing the neigbour's dogs with the dogs' own frozen solid poop. The neighbour feeds his dogs outside and the Ravens have this amazing strategy to get to the food. The dogs (big Huskies) end up hiding under the porch. This happens every day. The Ravens used to do the same to my dogs even though there is no food outside in our yard. I think they just do it for fun.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Ravens are SO SMART. I tended to an injured one while in college. It was so amazing how smart it was. And yes, I think they do have a sence of humor!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Ravens have the intelligence of a 5 year old child and they sure do have a sense of humour. Mischievious as kids. And they really are BIG and intimidating but can be very friendly. One time when my dogs were being bombed I ran to yell at the birds and my 100 plus pound wimps nearly knocked me over and bottlenecked themselves in the doorway trying to be the first to escape behind Mommy's skirt. I swear the Ravens actually laughed.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

hintonlady said:


> I do the opposite. I like to tell people they have a little something hanging from their nose when there ISN'T anything there. Most people freak out. Then after they wipe at their nose I'll say that it's still there. It's good for a few laughs.


That's mean, but it made me giggle. :whistlin:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

emdeengee said:


> Ravens have the intelligence of a 5 year old child and they sure do have a sense of humour. Mischievious as kids. And they really are BIG and intimidating but can be very friendly. One time when my dogs were being bombed I ran to yell at the birds and my 100 plus pound wimps nearly knocked me over and bottlenecked themselves in the doorway trying to be the first to escape behind Mommy's skirt. I swear the Ravens actually laughed.


I like ravens. A lot. Bet you already guessed that though. :teehee:


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Ravenlost said:


> I like ravens. A lot. Bet you already guessed that though. :teehee:


You like just about anything


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Got BBQ ribs for supper, but the *first* bite stuck half way down in my throat. I'm suffering.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Not true. I don't like collard greens.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Got BBQ ribs for supper, but the *first* bite stuck half way down in my throat. I'm suffering.


Y ou are not supposed to eat the bones.:ashamed:


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I LOVE collard greens.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I hate most green food so I don't know why I thought I'd like the broccoli soup. I couldn't get past the fact that it looked like snot. 

Did you know that if you put Dawn dish liquid on your rugs and hose them off on the patio that the suds going into the ground will make all the earthworms wiggle up on the concrete and die? And this is what I wash my dishes with? 

The cat is shedding her winter coat. I've been telling her it's not yet time but she's not paying any attention to me.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I have an insane irrational hatred of bread bag twist ties.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

I love collard greens, which is odd, because I don't normally do green stuff. For dinner, we went to the Old Salty Dog, featured on M<an vs Food. Not bad, not great. I've had better Fish and Chips.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Soulsurviver, you wash your dishes with dead worms??? (note to self, don't ever go to Soulsurvivor for dinner). :nana:


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

beccachow said:


> Soulsurviver, you wash your dishes with dead worms??? (note to self, don't ever go to Soulsurvivor for dinner). :nana:


Sound slike an efficient way to harvest worms for dinner!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

beccachow said:


> Soulsurviver, you wash your dishes with dead worms??? (note to self, don't ever go to Soulsurvivor for dinner). :nana:


ah yah, ye who claim superior capability over tweed me in the ill use of language.... I'd rather enjoy serving you dinner. mahahahah.... 

I have some delicious cream of broccoli soup left. Care to indulge?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I have an insane irrational hatred of ziploc bags. I can't get the blasted things open!

My ducks won't eat collard greens, so neither will I. They will eat earthworms though.

Hmmmmmmmm...


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I could send you some earthworms but I don't want any ducks.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I may never eat ribs again. That bite is still stuck after about six hours. Can't even get water down.

I guess I'll lose that last couple of pounds!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Finally, finally, finally. I can swallow again!:clap:


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Finally, finally, finally. I can swallow again!:clap:


Wow, that was a long time to have that stuck in your throat. I'd be flipping out if that happened to me. I'm really glad you can swallow again. 

I just enjoyed a breakfast of cold fried chicken breast and orange juice. I'm becoming addicted to my morning juice, as in I would be in a very bad mood if I didn't have it.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm going to talk to myself today. Remember this?

[YOUTUBE]WX6ksbwLnVQ[/YOUTUBE]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX6ksbwLnVQ&feature=related[/ame]

Well, look at them now:

[YOUTUBE]_OcA_XQkhzg[/YOUTUBE]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OcA_XQkhzg&feature=related[/ame]

I'm beginning to wonder what the moms are feeding their boys in Croatia.
Oh, and then there's my very favorite U2 song that they absolutely now own:

[YOUTUBE]oNtali_cuYA[/YOUTUBE]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNtali_cuYA[/ame]


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow! They really do that song by U2, With or without you, justice. Love it.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Just clicked on the other links. All VERY good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I have cactus seeds sprouting.

and I've been playign with my new camera. There is one setting called "magic" and it does some cool stuff when you shoot!
Here is an example


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Soulsurvivor......WOW! Thanks for sharing! I stole it and posted it on my facebook page. Awesome talent.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

My feet are cold.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Garrison Brothers bourbon is the best EVER. It's made here in Texas.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I am on my second ice cream cone of the day....


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> I am on my second ice cream cone of the day....


I had an ice cream drumstick for supper last night! Yum


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

That U2 song was absolutely beautiful! I saved to my favorites. I can write to that.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

God I love my morning coffee...


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Its snowin'. Got a whole 1/2".


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

HeelSpur said:


> Its snowin'. Got a whole 1/2".


What is your elevation, Mr. Spur? 
We are at 900 FT. Above Sea Level, and just drizzle.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Garrison Brothers bourbon is the best EVER. It's made here in Texas.


I'm sorry, but there's only one way you're ever gonna prove that to me!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

NickieL said:


> Feel free to post what ever goofiness you may be feeling.....Quote]
> 
> Nickie - I have made a couple of posts, relevant to other post complete with Quotes.
> 
> ...


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I have 6 toes on my hand. 

Nah, just seeing if you guys are paying attention.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Actually, yes you can. If you want a whole bottle, it's $75, plus shipping. I'll pack it MOST carefully.

It's so hard to get here, even in Texas, that my son regularly goes to the few liquor stores that carries it and buys their allotment of a few bottles. We "smuggle" it our other son in Tennesse, too. 

It's only available in a few counties so far.

Rick, I sent you a PM.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

It's only 9:30 ish and I'm already tired and want a nap. Dang these dreary winter days.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I can and do sleep setting up in a chair. I've never been good at keeping my upper half from trying to float away though.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I understand why "Dog Vomit" and "Wet Dog" are not car air freshener scents that you can buy.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> God I love my morning coffee...


Me too. Afternoon coffee is pretty good too.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Nickie, dog-poo-in-shoe tread is a very unpopular one as well.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I have been known for throwing out a pair of tennis shoes for that Becky. Very Non homesteading attitude and not frugal at all, but UGH.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I put the insulated horse blanket on my 30 year old mare this morning. COLD north wind. She said, "Thank you" in horse language.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

My old Arab is the only one of out my imbecilic herd to stand for his blanket. In the summer he approaches me and drops his head for his fly mask while the others run from me. I think "age and wisdom" applies for horses, too.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

My cat really knows how to bear a grudge. He was lying on the couch next to me last weekend. I reached over to pat him and because our climate is so very dry I gave him a massive static shock. He lept up, hissed and jumped off the couch and has been mad all week. The idiot is blaming the dog who was no where near him and my husband who was not even in the room and of course - the couch. He will not sit on the couch and every time he walks past the dog he slaps him.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

emdeengee said:


> My cat really knows how to bear a grudge. He was lying on the couch next to me last weekend. I reached over to pat him and because our climate is so very dry I gave him a massive static shock. He lept up, hissed and jumped off the couch and has been mad all week. The idiot is blaming the dog who was no where near him and my husband who was not even in the room and of course - the couch. He will not sit on the couch and every time he walks past the dog he slaps him.


That's funny!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Last night I fell asleep to the sound of peepers on the pond. This morning I woke to the sound of singing birds. The trees are budding out, my daffodils are blooming and I have come to the conclusion that, this being a Leap Year, we have managed to leap over Winter and go straight to Spring.

It's April, right?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

emdeengee said:


> My cat really knows how to bear a grudge. He was lying on the couch next to me last weekend. I reached over to pat him and because our climate is so very dry I gave him a massive static shock. He lept up, hissed and jumped off the couch and has been mad all week. The idiot is blaming the dog who was no where near him and my husband who was not even in the room and of course - the couch. He will not sit on the couch and every time he walks past the dog he slaps him.


ound:


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

beccachow said:


> I have 6 toes on my hand.
> 
> Nah, just seeing if you guys are paying attention.


I don't have ANY toes my my hand.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Triple R, it makes mittens rather difficult.  You don't want to know about the fingers on my feet.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I can make on eye move independently of the other.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm double jointed in my hands.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm left handed.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Our apple trees are blooming.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I've had gray hair since I was 20 years old. I don't dye my hair.


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

I found a bag of barbies in my attic that belonged to my girls at one time. So, I am cleaning them up, washing their hair and clothes and will store them better in hopes that someday I will have grandchildren to play with them.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Our apple trees are blooming.


My apple trees are getting new leaves on them.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

My friend is 64 years old and doesn't have a grey, white, or silver hair on his head,
is he using Just for Men like were accusing him of, or is he natural.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I worked with a Fire Chief who used the spray on stuff. Jet black. Whenever he got a fire, the hair color would melt and run down his face. True story!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't have gray hair. I did color my hair back in college days but it only took one time to convince me that wasn't a wise thing for me to continue. 

I'm double jointed in one place, my little toes. I can kick either one out to the side of my foot and use them like a toe thumb.

Now try telling me my talents don't run deep. :grin:


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Ravenlost said:


> I'm left handed.


Me too. It must be Easter here, I have easter lilies blooming.  Oh.. I don't like cooked greens either.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

soulsurvivor said:


> Now try telling me my talents don't run deep. :grin:


My main talent is annoying the heck out of people. Okay, wait...or is it my main hobby? :nanner:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

My hubby is mowing the yard. In February. Weird.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Weather forecast says we're having 19 degrees and snowflurries on Thursday. Today is sunny and spring with birdies singing everywhere. It has to be a shock to their little systems to get hit with cold that quickly.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

"The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" has all 26 letters in it.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

chickenmommy said:


> I've had gray hair since I was 20 years old. I don't dye my hair.


My husband has been gray since 16. He looked kinda weird in his 20s because his long beard was mostly red. He looked like ZZ then and still does but his beard has been all gray to match better since his 40s. He was at a Louisville hospital last week waiting for his dad to finish up with a heart cath and the nurses were standing together and talking and whispering. One came over and told DH that they had all decided he was either ZZ or a look-alike and she was asking which one he was. Ha, and he told them he couldn't say but he'd try to get them tickets for his next performance. I would have been a dead giveaway if I'd been there. I don't think ZZ hangs with Mother Goose much out in public.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My hubby's mowing, too!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I just did a round of homeschooling and put a dent in the mess in the dining room, chased an escaped horse (jow unsettling is it to open your door and find a horse staring at you, lol?). Then I said "the heck with this," packed up my DD and her friend who happened to be scootering over to play at the exact moment we were walking out, grabbed the obnoxious younger shepherd and went for a two hour walk down to a stream, had PB&J sandwiches and came on back. Shepherd and children are done for, lol.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

One of our sows had a dozen piggies last night. 11 alive and well. one died cause she had it before she made it to her pre-made nest.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I've come to realize today that we as a species may indeed be doomed.
When I opened the sales flyer for Aldis and listed in the deals were FROZEN PB&J sandwhiches for 1.99. Um....please don't tell me that makeing a simple PB&J isn't too hard and too time consuming for some people?!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

After hubby finished mowing our place smelled like onions.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

NickieL said:


> I've come to realize today that we as a species may indeed be doomed.
> When I opened the sales flyer for Aldis and listed in the deals were FROZEN PB&J sandwhiches for 1.99. Um....please don't tell me that makeing a simple PB&J isn't too hard and too time consuming for some people?!


I might eat it if I was starving, but I'd probably fix myself two toasts with grape jelly and a slab of fried bologna and fried egg instead of the PB.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Umm, actually we have used the PB&J. Believe it or not, the concept is that they stay frozen, you pack them in a lunch or picnic, whatever, and they thaw out in time for lunch without any frozen, soggy bread. If you freeze PB&J, your bread will either be soggy or hard when it thaws. They have no crust, they are just stuffed sandwiches more or less. They also make a grilled cheese type one that pops in the microwave for a few seconds and comes out melty and not half bad; grilled cheese for if you want one without the muss and fuss of buttering bread, getting out a pan, and cooking them. Not worth the price, but definitely worth having something to grab, stuff and go if you are in a real hurry and if you can find them on sale. I buy a pack (there are only 4 per pack) if I find them on sale and keep them in the fridge for just such an ocassion. Certainly isn't a daily food, but they have their place. 

I was going to post something pithy about Sunny my palomino's daily esacapes from the field, but now I will just go hang my head in shame. (beccachow kicks a pebble as she walks away, head down and blushing)


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

I wanna hear about Sunny's daily escapes............. pleeeessseeee


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm not into oil wrestling, or mud wrestling, cole slaw wrestling, or even jello wrestling.







Chocolate pudding is another matter altogether


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Capt Quirk said:


> I'm not into oil wrestling, or mud wrestling, cole slaw wrestling, or even jello wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man, this post made me remember college days!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

NickieL said:


> man, this post made me remember college days!


Really? I never would have figured you for the pudding wrasslin type. Not that I'm judging, or anything like that... I have a huge amount of respect for those athletes in the pudding wrasslin field :clap:


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Enough jello shots over at the rugby player's house and anything could happen lol


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Generator's sound grates on my nerves when I am trying to write.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

BUMP

This thread is too good to die.

Anyone have fun plans this weekend? I have errands to run errands, ho hum.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

hintonlady said:


> BUMP
> 
> This thread is too good to die.


I know it is sad, but all threads must die at some point, so that other threads can live. It is the circle of life.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Late yesterday a lone coyote ran by DH as he was coming in the house and gave him a loud growl barking scare. In over 30 years here it's the first time that's happened.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I am re-canning pizza sauce today. DH brought home four large cans from work- he frequently brings home items stricken from their stock for whatever reason- and today I am breaking each large can down into six pints each. Oh- and the end blew out of one of the jars during processing. Never had that happen before. Had to stop everything and wait for the fresh pot of water to boil......


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

I worked for 6 bux an hour today, made 30 bux too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Doing paperwork in my office ALL day. Well, maybe not *all* day. I did walk for an hour, milked the goats, and made a denim mail bag.

Fixed lunch and took a wee nap, too.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

My dog Eoghan is driving me nuts today.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

just realized I need either a bigger bed or a smaller bull dog LOL
anybody else here ever given away their couch so they had room to set up the quilting frame in the living room?


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm exhausted. I work at a university. Our enrollment numbers are down so they have had to trim the fat. 8 people were let go last Friday. My boss, the president of the university and a couple deans argued for me and kept my job for me. So now we have to share the workload of those that were let go. 
On the plus side, I'm not tired of looking for work and sitting around the house


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I want vanilla bean ice cream so bad.

I cannot eat dairy. 

Argh! Someone have a scoop for me!


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Our Little Farm said:


> I want vanilla bean ice cream so bad.
> 
> I cannot eat dairy.
> 
> Argh! Someone have a scoop for me!


I am soooo sorry you can't have ice cream. My Nina has to have ice cream every weekend at Grammys house. It's our special treat.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Dh fell asleep on the floor last night, and Jack the dog kept putting slobbery toys on his face, piled them on there. I thought it was funny so I didn't wake him up.


And I have a secret love affair with A&W root beer.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I haven't had one in about 20 years but I love chocolate marshmallow sundaes. There used to be a soda fountain at the downtown pharmacy where you could sit at the counter and get these treasures. It was made with 2 big round balls of homemade quality chocolate malt icecream and placed in a tall scalloped rim glass. Then they would pour on warm melted marshmallow sauce until all the cracks and crevices were filled and it was even with the top of the glass. Then they would spray on a marshmallow topping and sprinkle very finely chopped pecans and top it with a big red cherry. You got a long handled silver spoon and a big wide straw to eat it with and then you stopped talking until it was finished. 

I just love good memories.... :sob:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think I'm going into insulin shock after reading soulsurvivor's post.

Sounds heavenly.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank goodness I don't like chocolate ice-cream! 
Now..make it vanilla with caramel sauce. Oh my!

Nina sounds like a very lucky girl Chickenmommy.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

The other night my cat Murphy slept on my pillow with me. All night I kept waking up to him licking my hair. When I got up the next morning I checked to see if I had a bald spot.

Murphy has a really really rough tongue.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Ravenlost said:


> The other night my cat Murphy slept on my pillow with me. All night I kept waking up to him licking my hair. When I got up the next morning I checked to see if I had a bald spot.
> 
> Murphy has a really really rough tongue.


You haven't read the Craig's list ad yet have you?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

kyhippie said:


> just realized I need either a bigger bed or a smaller bull dog LOL
> anybody else here ever given away their couch so they had room to set up the quilting frame in the living room?


See my sig line


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Made a chocolate cake from scratch. Made the chocolate frosting from scratch too. It was the bestest, richest, chocolatey, yummiest, cake. Chocolate craving officially squashed.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I made a pineapple upside down cake from scratch tonight. It was yummy too!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Wifey made chocolate chip cookies from scratch... I am such a lucky man


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

we are having chocolate chip, blueberry pancakes for breakfast..Mmmm, breakfast cookies.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I have eaten an apple and drank tons of coffee. 

No cake, ice-cream or chocolate chip cookies here.



Maybe I need to do some baking! 

The moon was beautiful last night. Perfect for walking.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Our Little Farm said:


> I have eaten an apple and drank tons of coffee.
> 
> No cake, ice-cream or chocolate chip cookies here.
> 
> ...


I don't do this very often... but I'll share one of my cookies with you.


Just one...


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

NickieL said:


> Dh fell asleep on the floor last night, and Jack the dog kept putting slobbery toys on his face, piled them on there. I thought it was funny so I didn't wake him up.
> 
> 
> And I have a secret love affair with A&W root beer.


Did you catch it on the new camera?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I don't do this very often... but I'll share one of my cookies with you.
> 
> 
> Just one...


I'm in love. :kiss:
Well, until I finish this 'one' cookie that is.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Rick said:


> Did you catch it on the new camera?


Yeah, some photos would have been great! ROFL


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

All 3 boys are unwell with fever and sore throats. Not strep though. 

Lots of ice-cream and cuddles.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Our Little Farm said:


> I'm in love. :kiss:
> Well, until I finish this 'one' cookie that is.


And people say I'm easy


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

LOL :hysterical:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Last night I dreamed I was friends with Harry Potter. We were trying to get a token that gave an evil witch her magic. After many harrowing experiences we got it. The token was a dime!

I have weird dreams.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I had yet another stink bug dream. Not as bad as the stinkbugs in the hair one, but pretty distressing nonetheless.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We have daylight by 8:30 a.m and until 6:00 p.m. It sounds crazy to be this excited but it really is uplifting.

This is the 70 year anniversary of the building of the Alaska Highway. Celebrating this is the theme of our winter festival and the Big Band Dance party is costumes of the era. I have a whole trunk full of clothes from the 1940s that belonged to my parents. The women's hats and shoulder pads are hysterical. All my husbands young assistants were here last night choosing their outfits. I have been trying to figure out how to do their hair. We found a youtube video about learning to jive. Is it possible to have 3 left feet?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Going to make my lightened-up, but oh-so-tasty Buffalo thighs for dinner tonight. Started doing it this way when I realized that meatier thighs were much cheaper than wings! Make homemade buffalo sauce, skin the thighs, marinate them in the buffalo sauce overnight, bake until done and then dip in homemade bleu cheese dressing. I'll add carrot and celery sticks and call it a day. Yum


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

beccachow said:


> I had yet another stink bug dream. Not as bad as the stinkbugs in the hair one, but pretty distressing nonetheless.


Didn't scrape your boots?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Environment Canada has issued a travel warning due to the cold weather.

They suggest that anyone traveling in the current icy conditions should make sure they have the following:

Shovel
Blankets or sleeping bag
Extra clothing including hat and gloves
24 hours worth of food
De-Icer
Rock Salt
Flashlight with spare batteries
Road Flares or Reflective Triangles
Empty gas Can
First Aid Kit
Booster cables

I looked like a complete idiot on the bus this morning.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

emdeengee said:


> Environment Canada has issued a travel warning due to the cold weather.
> 
> They suggest that anyone traveling in the current icy conditions should make sure they have the following:
> 
> ...


Just be thankful you weren't trying to get on a plane!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Just be thankful you weren't trying to get on a plane!


No kidding!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

emdeengee said:


> environment canada has issued a travel warning due to the cold weather.
> 
> They suggest that anyone traveling in the current icy conditions should make sure they have the following:
> 
> ...


lol!!


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm painting bathrooms today. I hate painting. :grump:

Yesterday was my birthday, DH surprised me with coffee, a card and........windshield wipers. The man really knows how to sweep a girl off her feet


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Marilyn said:


> Going to make my lightened-up, but oh-so-tasty Buffalo thighs for dinner tonight. Started doing it this way when I realized that meatier thighs were much cheaper than wings! Make homemade buffalo sauce, skin the thighs, marinate them in the buffalo sauce overnight, bake until done and then dip in homemade bleu cheese dressing. I'll add carrot and celery sticks and call it a day. Yum


I was just waking up from my wittle after lunch nap and was reading your wonderful recipe Marilyn. It took some few minutes for me to visualize that you were actually using chicken thighs rather than buffalo thighs. What a hoist that would be!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Jokarva said:


> I'm painting bathrooms today. I hate painting. :grump:
> 
> Yesterday was my birthday, DH surprised me with coffee, a card and........windshield wipers. The man really knows how to sweep a girl off her feet


Happy Birthday!

LOL...sounds like my hubby. Last year he gave me a fully equipped tool box for my birthday. He was tired of me raiding his!

However, one year he gave me windshield wipers...with the new car attached! Of course, he also bought himself a new truck for my birthday so I ended up feeling like I'd been duped out of a gift!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Painting is such a Zen activity. 

Unlike getting a call from the electric company in Austin saying they can't "pull a permit" to do the repairs on the house there because the PLUMBER in 2009 didn't close out the permit for work done then.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I just got back from our local store. Looked down and realised I am wearing pajama jeans with muddy dog paw prints all over them, sweatshirt with the same, a hoodie with a knit cap sticking out of the pocket and all covered with hay. But wait, there's more.

My cuffs of my pants were covered in mud and there is a piece of hay sticking out of my shoes. And..

I was nursing a laceration on my knuckle from trying to open diesel containers at the gas station. Oh, and I suppose I reeked of diesel.

Admit it, you want to date me.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Painting is such a Zen activity.
> 
> Unlike getting a call from the electric company in Austin saying they can't "pull a permit" to do the repairs on the house there because the PLUMBER in 2009 didn't close out the permit for work done then.


How flippin' irritating. Will it be a mess to "clean up"?



beccachow said:


> I just got back from our local store. Looked down and realised I am wearing pajama jeans with muddy dog paw prints all over them, sweatshirt with the same, a hoodie with a knit cap sticking out of the pocket and all covered with hay. But wait, there's more.
> 
> My cuffs of my pants were covered in mud and there is a piece of hay sticking out of my shoes. And..
> 
> ...


You're totally HOT!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> Environment Canada has issued a travel warning due to the cold weather.
> 
> They suggest that anyone traveling in the current icy conditions should make sure they have the following:
> 
> ...


Why would you need an empty gas can? Lotta good that'll do ya.

I scored 19 5 gallon buckets and 6 lids WITH rubber gasket from the Dairy Queen dumpster today. Yay me!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

WooHoo, I never thought about checking Dairy Queen! Great find farmgirl.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

If you have a Firehouse Subs place near you, they sell 5 gallon pickle buckets for $2, and the money goes to fire fighters. A win/win situation.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Do bloodhounds ever get tired of barking?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Only when the nieghborhood german shepherds stop first. Which is never.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Dog feet smell like Fritos, but the sure don't taste like them.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

you've tasted dog feet? Eewww!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't give your son nighttime cold meds when he still has an hr of math homework to do. 
LOL
Actually it was so funny. Poor lad. At the end he was about slipping under the table!! Should have seen him trying to write out the equation.

OOps. My bad. :shocked:


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Last week I posted this about my cat:

My cat really knows how to bear a grudge. He was lying on the couch next to me last weekend. I reached over to pat him and because our climate is so very dry I gave him a massive static shock. He lept up, hissed and jumped off the couch and has been mad all week. The idiot is blaming the dog who was no where near him and my husband who was not even in the room and of course - the couch. He will not sit on the couch and every time he walks past the dog he slaps him. 

So now almost another whole week has passed. Boris has stopped slapping the dog but he still has a mad on against my husband and the couch. For most of this week when he walked past he hissed at it. He used to lie on my husband's lap every evening while we were watching TV. Now he won't but he has taken it into his empty head that he has to watch the couch when we are sitting on it. Everytime I look he is sitting behind the coffee table staring intently at the couch. He sat there last night for 2 hours while we watched Person of Interest and the Mentalist. It is rather freaky because all I can see are his ears and big googley eyes peering at me over the edge of the table. He's an idiot.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Your cat is plotting to take over the house, one couch at a time.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

You know, one day you are going to come home and the couch will be shredded, stuffing all over the house. The cat will just stare innocently at the dog hoping you will blame him.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

We are supposed to get 18" of snow tonight/tomorrow morning 

... Lake effect snow warning remains in effect until 9 am CST
Saturday... 

* timing... widespread moderate snow will develop this
afternoon... especially after 4 PM... and continue into early this
evening with 1 to 2 inches of accumulation by early evening
expected. Snow will likely end for a time this evening... however
an intense lake effect snow band is expected to move into Porter
County late tonight and linger into early Saturday morning.

* Snow accumulations... total snowfall of 6 to 12 inches is likely
where the heaviest lake effect snow band occurs... with isolated
totals of up to 18 inches possible... namely in the northern two
thirds of Porter County. Snowfall rates within the most intense
snow band after midnight tonight into the early morning hours
Saturday could exceed 2 to 3 inches per hour. Due to the
localized nature of lake effect snow... accumulations can and
often do vary significantly over very short distances and many
areas in Porter County may end up with less than 6
inches... especially southern portions of the County.

* Impacts... accumulating snowfall will likely make travel 
hazardous later this afternoon. During the overnight hours 
travel will likely become extremely dangerous if not nearly 
impossible within the most intense snow band due to the 
combination of near zero visibility and extremely heavy 
snowfall rates. Strong north winds gusting to between 30 and 
40 mph at times will result in considerable blowing and 
drifting snow with periods of whiteout conditions. 

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A lake effect snow warning means significant amounts of lake-
effect snow are forecast that will make travel very hazardous or
impossible. Lake-effect snow showers typically align themselves
in bands and will likely be intense enough to drop 1 to several
inches of snow per hour for several hours. Visibilities vary
greatly and can drop to zero within minutes. Travel is strongly
discouraged. Commerce could be severely impacted. If you must
travel... keep an extra flashlight... food... and water in your
vehicle in case of an emergency.

Unfortunatly, I am working midnights tonight...


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Went to a pizza joint today and 4 huge people came in and sat down.
They eventually had a lg pizza brought to them, and 10 mintues later
the waitress brought their lunch. It was unbelievable, each had lg subs
and chic wings & fingers and other stuff.
And then I went into a nutrition store and saw what seemed to be 
an anorexic, I do believe the big folks were healthier.:shrug:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Where did this rain come from?


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

emdeengee said:


> . . . . he has taken it into his empty head that he has to watch the couch when we are sitting on it. Everytime I look he is sitting behind the coffee table staring intently at the couch. He sat there last night for 2 hours while we watched Person of Interest and the Mentalist. It is rather freaky because all I can see are his ears and big googley eyes peering at me over the edge of the table.



Now if Oggie was around, he would have a different rendition of what is actually going on. Something along the lines of "Boris is trying to telepathically spontaneous combust the couch and occupants. Cats are evil."

Don't be too surprised to hear on the news about the death of two people in a strange fire. "A neighbor noticed a small fire in their house and caledl 911 - when firemen got there, the only thing burned in the house was the couch and two bodies that were sitting on it. Firemen are still trying to determine the orgin of the fire."


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

emdeengee...Boris isn't staring at you on the couch. He's staring at the rat UNDER the couch!!!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I have to admit Boris is a very, very strange cat. I have no fear for the destruction of the couch though. His sister Natasha would beat the stuffing out of him if he touched it since she spends 23 hours a day on it. I also have no fear for the "rat" under the couch which is probably a dust bunny. Besides Boris is afraid of my hotwater bottle because the water jiggles it so I doubt he would take on anything that actually moved. He sure can bear a grudge.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

NickieL said:


> We are supposed to get 18" of snow tonight/tomorrow morning
> 
> ... Lake effect snow warning remains in effect until 9 am CST
> Saturday...
> ...


That is going to be a big storm alright. Be safe.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok, I came to work this morning and there is a ginormous bar of chocolate on my desk....

The dimensions are: 2 foot long, 1 foot wide, 1.5 inches thick.........

Not fair. How's a girl supposed to fit into a dress around here with this kinda thing going on?! lol


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

NickieL said:


> Ok, I came to work this morning and there is a ginormous bar of chocolate on my desk....
> 
> The dimensions are: 2 foot long, 1 foot wide, 1.5 inches thick.........
> 
> Not fair. How's a girl supposed to fit into a dress around here with this kinda thing going on?! lol


Give it to me, I'll help ya out


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

NickieL said:


> Ok, I came to work this morning and there is a ginormous bar of chocolate on my desk....
> 
> The dimensions are: 2 foot long, 1 foot wide, 1.5 inches thick.........
> 
> Not fair. How's a girl supposed to fit into a dress around here with this kinda thing going on?! lol


Heck, take it to the ocean and surf on it. :goodjob:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I have a chicken in my bathroom.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Ravenlost said:


> I have a chicken in my bathroom.


What are they frightened about?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Ravenlost, you are supposed to put her in your oven.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

She's injured. No way would I put her in the oven! Can you imagine the mess she'd make in there?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm realizing that I *really* don't like cold weather. Really.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Take a vacation up here, right now, then go back home and you will LOVE your weather.
today we had 22 degrees with a stiff 'warm' wind, and sunny. felt like a heat wave!
yesterday and the day before, high of 15 plus dry snow and 25 mph wind, non-stop, and we had a calf born the first day, outside. BRRRRR!
it was 2 when I got up this morning

winter sucks


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I got a knew dog today. He's a cutie.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I'm realizing that I *really* don't like cold weather. Really.


I'll trade you my 13* and carp load of snow.:hysterical:

BTW, I don't like it either.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Oat Bucket Farm said:


> I got a knew dog today. He's a cutie.


Pics?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm thinking about putting the chicken in the shower.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

FINALLY got one of the branch piles that accumulated during the drought burned this evening.... as it started sleeting.


----------



## mduncn52 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am from the United States Department of Redundancy Department and I'm just here to help:runforhills:


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

One morning I woke up and found 3 muscovy ducklings sleeping snugly on the cat. The cat seemed to enjoy the extra heat.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm thinking I need one of these:

[YOUTUBE]zy5rkw4SeP4[/YOUTUBE]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zy5rkw4SeP4[/ame]


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Look what I got today


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Sgrted djhning mike's hrda lmdoanade elrier.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Just finished a whole week of seriously relevant stuff.

Now I'm back to focus on important irrelevant subject matters.

I need to get my self lost in some mindless relaxing activity -----
like sitting in a row boat with a book and a fishing pole ----- or spending time on this thread~~~~~~

You people rock!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

beccachow said:


> Sgrted djhning mike's hrda lmdoanade elrier.


That sounds really good bc. I love hard lemonade on ice. Be careful going around the curves.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

tallpines said:


> Just finished a whole week of seriously relevant stuff.
> 
> Now I'm back to focus on important irrelevant subject matters.
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention that, the row boat/book thing:

[YOUTUBE]QXK0AnWGXwE[/YOUTUBE]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXK0AnWGXwE[/ame]


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I confess to being afraid to look at Nickie's flower basket for fear there would be honking huge spider peeping through the leaves.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

soulsurvivor said:


> Funny you should mention that, the row boat/book thing:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QXK0AnWGXwE[/YOUTUBE]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXK0AnWGXwE


:sing:To be effective, the boat needs to be on water --- it's the rocking motion that makes the difference.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

beccachow said:


> Sgrted djhning mike's hrda lmdoanade elrier.


Huh. Looks like Becky's fingers are drunk.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

tallpines said:


> :sing:To be effective, the boat needs to be on water --- it's the rocking motion that makes the difference.


Yeah, and it isn't the size of the boat, but the motion of the ocean :whistlin:


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Just found my cell phone that has been missing for two weeks. It was in the refrigerator. What, doesn't every one keep their phones in the fridge? Apparently, this is not a good idea for phone storage because now it won't charge.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

MMmmmm, donuts....


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Had to use the facilities at Wal Mart this afternoon. Came out of the stall and a Wal Mart employee started spraying air freshener like crazy.

She hurt my feelings!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Ravenlost said:


> Had to use the facilities at Wal Mart this afternoon. Came out of the stall and a Wal Mart employee started spraying air freshener like crazy.
> 
> She hurt my feelings!


thats funny, because I just came back from walmart (stocking up on batteries...) and I had to use he facilities and let me tell you, the lady before me really should of lit a match or something. yeesh. lol:hysterical:


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I think it's from all the healthy eating everyone's doing these days. You'd need a blow torch to cover up some of those gases.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

NickieL said:


> thats funny, because I just came back from walmart (stocking up on batteries...) and I had to use he facilities and let me tell you, the lady before me really should of lit a match or something. yeesh. lol:hysterical:


It wasn't me! eep:

The chicken living in my bathroom laid an egg today!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

beccachow said:


> Sgrted djhning mike's hrda lmdoanade elrier.


GOOD for you!!!!! :buds:

Wanna pass me one?


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Ravenlost said:


> Had to use the facilities at Wal Mart this afternoon. Came out of the stall and a Wal Mart employee started spraying air freshener like crazy.
> 
> She hurt my feelings!


Just say this "oh my gosh, the lady before me really dropped a bomb, didn't she? I almost threw up, but what can ya do...if you gotta pee you gotta pee." :thumb:

lol


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Ravenlost said:


> Had to use the facilities at Wal Mart this afternoon. Came out of the stall and a Wal Mart employee started spraying air freshener like crazy.
> 
> She hurt my feelings!


Gee, that isn't nearly as scary as my bad experience in a WallyMart restroom. Get your minds out of the gutters! I had Gallstones a few years back. Of course, I didn't know it was Gallstones, my quack... I mean "Doctor", assured me the pains I felt in my chest were "smoker's band". One day, I was shopping with the wife, and started getting the pains, feeling light headed, and all sorts of nasty things. As we were standing in line, I thought maybe going in and using the bathroom might help ease the symptoms, and sitting would be preferable to falling over. So, as I'm sitting in the stall, the pain is getting worse... and all I could think was, "Please Lord, don't let me be found dead in the bathroom at WalMart!"


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I was in a public facility around Christmas and this lady two stalls down was making cell phone call after cell phone call. I had to hold my hands over my mouth to keep from yelling, "You know she's peeing, right??"

I just got swamped with my free lance stuff...was writing an article for a special request, had one more to do for a different client, and while I submitted the first one, another client ordered another article!! To top it off, one of my regular requesters just sent me "I have another article for you when you are ready." My fingers are going to be hurting tomorrow...


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I wsa wodnernig waht happned to tihs thread?

We have a homemade woodsplitter named Frankensplitter because he was built from parts from at least a dozen different machines.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

beccachow said:


> Just found my cell phone that has been missing for two weeks. It was in the refrigerator. What, doesn't every one keep their phones in the fridge? Apparently, this is not a good idea for phone storage because now it won't charge.




sounds like you left it in so long it went bad


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

My tom turkey likes to mate with the deck, the ground, the air....


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH brought me a pack of 2 Hostess chocolate cupcakes from the convenience store today. I fussed at him for doing it but I didn't offer to share them either. I stuck them out of sight in the fridge but they're screaming for me to come and get them out of the cold. :bored: What should I do?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

My mind went blank.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

soulsurvivor said:


> DH brought me a pack of 2 Hostess chocolate cupcakes from the convenience store today. I fussed at him for doing it but I didn't offer to share them either. I stuck them out of sight in the fridge but they're screaming for me to come and get them out of the cold. :bored: What should I do?


One day, while the wife was at work, I went to the bar with a friend. On my way out, I saw they had M&Ms for sale. So, I got a big bag of Peanut M&Ms for her. She complained about me bringing them to her, she doesn't like them. Ok. They sat there for a day or two, until I got the munchies. Then she complained that I ate them. She ain't getting nothing no more :grumble:


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

soulsurvivor said:


> DH brought me a pack of 2 Hostess chocolate cupcakes from the convenience store today. I fussed at him for doing it but I didn't offer to share them either. I stuck them out of sight in the fridge but they're screaming for me to come and get them out of the cold. :bored: What should I do?


Look, take it from my cell phone, the fridge is a bad, bad place. Save the cupcakes!!!


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

beccachow said:


> Look, take it from my cell phone, the fridge is a bad, bad place. Save the cupcakes!!!


Put things in my fridge, it eats them.Just ask my 4 years old. It ate my cookies.:shrug:


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I like turtles.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

My eldest son was searching through channels last night and came across cupcake wars. He stood and in a very serious voice said, "I have found what I want to be in life, a cupcake designer". He then did a silly dance and collapsed in a heap of giggles on the floor.  It was hilarious. 

BTW He is a tall strong outdoor kind of lad. Not one to make cupcakes. If he was to make anything ti would be a huge chocolate cake! Nothing tiny!. ROFL


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am NOT going to hurry.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

If I get any slower you can call me rock.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am NOT going to hurry.


Don't hurry, be happy! Doooooododododododedooooo....


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Some random videos


http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=YCayazWUs4w&feature=endscreen


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaB7-6Vj-Q8&feature=related[/ame]




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=ezeVLTTFikY



http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&src_vid=zlYKoEbzTas&v=hKfQPrMNkuA&feature=iv


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrMQCD64&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't Worry! Be Happy!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo4OnQpwjkc[/ame]


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

My phone started working yesterday. Guess it finally thawed.

Next, I will try the blender. Death to cell phones by kitchen appliances!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

beccachow said:


> My phone started working yesterday. Guess it finally thawed.
> 
> Next, I will try the blender. Death to cell phones by kitchen appliances!!!


Don't do that... use the blender to make frozen 'ritas, and put the cell phone in the microwave, sip, and enjoy the light show


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Where did squash bugs live before we all started growing squash?

SPIKE


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

I need a 12 step program to get off this 'puter & get something done!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Admitting you have a problem is the first step. (lol)


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

My kids are into 'steampunk' now. But still do pokemon. Halo and Skyrim.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Steampunk is cool, but Cyberpunk was more fun. It really depends on the group you game with.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

There was a smashed egg in the nest box today  I was so disappointed. That was like my 3rd egg ever from the girls. At least they didn't try to eat it. So I had to clean out the nest box and gave it a good scrubbing...yeah, I hurt a lot but I didn't want to wake DH to do it. Then I noticed the whole nesting area needed to be cleaned in general, so I started on that. As soon as I put the nest box back in with some fresh straw, Rumpelstiltskin jumped in the nest and laid me an egg.  So I still got warm from a chicken's butt egg for breakfast 

BTW, this was a pretty small egg, but the yoke was ginormous. Here it is in comparison to a much larger store bought egg...
Small egg, large yoke:









Store bought egg yolk (the smaller lighter one) next to the homegrown egg yoke-









And then Bernice started "crowing" again to serenade me and the neighbors during breakfast. Ugh.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

wow, Bernice is really putting out now isn't she?

Me and the cat have been ready to claim Spring is officially here but we're predicted to have up to 2" of snow in the morning. Boggles the mind that it was in the 50s today. You'd think the animals would be asking for nerve pills.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

without morning coffee, I think I would die


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don't know what steam punk is.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Did I post this? I just found out my father was married to someone named Ollie in 1929, and apparently still married to her when he came home from WWII. He married my mom in 1949, and my sister and I had NO IDEA until last week.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Steampunk is a sort of retro Victorian science fiction world, sort of like The Time Machine, 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea. It is in books, and has made it to the Role Playing Games, or RPGs for those in the gaming scene.


Not to be confused with Rocket Propelled Grenades, which can be a lot of fun too, just harder to come by, and not very legal.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have WAY too many kitchen towels and rags.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I see the fresh egg but I don't see any poop. What's up with that? :grin:


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL I don't know. The white one is store bought. I have found no poo on any of my eggs


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Did I post this? I just found out my father was married to someone named Ollie in 1929, and apparently still married to her when he came home from WWII. He married my mom in 1949, and my sister and I had NO IDEA until last week.


Does that include previously unknown siblings?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Bingo at church this afternoon.
Didn't win anything.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Somebody in the hutch laid a late egg this evening. The 5 year old neighbor found it  She's no dummy and was very excited, she wanted to keep it so she can have a baby chicken hahahahaha

her mom and I tried to explain that these eggs don't have baby chickens in them. When that didn't stop her pouting, we told her she can't have a chick because her kitties would eat it. So she told her mom to trade in the cats...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Mmmmm... Porterhouse for dinner


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I have a couple of huge emptied emu eggs.

The grandkids think they are dinosaur eggs and are begging me to put them in the incubator.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Pork loin, sauerkraut and 'taters.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm tired of smelling like pig mud and baleage.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

I found 4 goose eggs today.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> I found 4 goose eggs today.


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Post office is closed again tomorrow, surprized they wern't closed on groundhog day.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm extremely happy!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

HeelSpur said:


> Post office is closed again tomorrow, surprized they wern't closed on groundhog day.


Groundhogs don't get mail (unless you count the Feb. 2 hate mail, lol), Presidents do


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Going to be a day of LITTLE projects getting done. Must remember to take joy in each.


----------

